# hello everyone



## sakasz (Feb 7, 2010)

hello

my name is Gregory i'm 19 and i live in Poland i hope that this forum give me many informations about mantids and my advnture with this animals go to higher level

my english in not perfect but i think that this forum can be a good way to make my english better so i really sorry for my lenguage mistakes


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, from snowy OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ismart (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello Gregory, and welcome to the forum... very nice to have you here!  You will find lots of information here about mantis keeping, and I hope you enjoy learning more about them. Your English is not perfect, but it is very good!  Again, welcome, and I look forward to seeing you around on the forum.


----------



## Opivy (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome!

How come so many mantis guys are in Poland?

Eh, I really wanna go there some day.


----------



## sakasz (Feb 8, 2010)

Opivy said:


> How come so many mantis guys are in Poland?


many?? i don't think so do you know enyone?



Opivy said:


> Eh, I really wanna go there some day.


sure, why not


----------

